# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  NYC boardies this is a show for you!!!!!

## biggbxguy

FREDDIE MCGREGOR
With Special Guests 
CHINO and MIGHTY MYSTIC



When:
 Sunday, July 14, 2013
 Showtime @ 8:00PM
 Doors Open @ 6:00PM

Admission: 
Tickets $25.00 in advance, $30.00 day of show 

Where:
BB Kings
237 West 42 St.
 New York, NY 10036


http://consciousnyc.com/Events/BBKIN...r@BBKings.html

----------


## irieworld

I might just have to check it out! I missed Damion Marley here last night--grr.

----------


## Reggae Roy

I hope to catch Freddie next week in Boston.

----------


## biggbxguy

> I might just have to check it out! I missed Damion Marley here last night--grr.


Ill be ther...i will buy your first drink....!!!!!

----------

